# deposit down on a 520d msport :)



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a tidy example mate.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you big show off SB..

nice car mate,
seen a 530d today, in silver.. 
tesco car park.. next to me up the far end where no one parks, 
obviously someone who likes his car as between me and him we took up 4 spaces :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

well done, the only thing i'd change would be the wheels for some style 172 spiders.

Cracking car.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Love it. Keep the wheels.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

e92_325i said:


> well done, the only thing i'd change would be the wheels for some style 172 spiders.
> 
> Cracking car.


thats just a google pic search.pics i took arent that great quality lol.the one i am getting does have 172 spiders on mate


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

winner


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice cars them, is yours manual as well?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

David said:


> nice cars them, is yours manual as well?


aye manual.


----------



## denzo (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice car. 
I used to own a 530d sport. 
Excellent mpg. 
I got it chipped and the power was imense.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

But it's not jewish racing gold fella 

Nah, looks a tidy enough example, but after seeing an m5 with part polished, part black wheels around here, on black I think those would look :argie:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not too shabby, dont often see many manuals.

Get it mapped :thumb:

Love the colour (biased)


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

very nice.

You will love cleaning that every week and never get tired of it.

Nice interior too.

Stuart.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Smart looking beastie!!!! :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

silverback said:


>


Nice!

My mate has a 5 series auto on an 09 plate. Very good motor and can certainly shift even with the 2 litre engine.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Alfa GTV said:


> Not too shabby, dont often see many manuals.
> 
> Get it mapped :thumb:
> 
> Love the colour (biased)


will be getting it mapped after warranty runs out i think.although to be honest im quite happy with the speed it has  i really wanted manual to be honest,if something else had the right setup i would have taken auto,but i really wanted manual.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> But it's not jewish racing gold fella
> 
> Nah, looks a tidy enough example, but after seeing an m5 with part polished, part black wheels around here, on black I think those would look :argie:


but round my way that would be like walking through a jungle known for cannibalism, and basting yourself in reggae reggae sauce :lol:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Change the runflats aswell, makes a massive improvement, dont forget a skinny spare though if you do.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Alfa GTV said:


> Change the runflats aswell, makes a massive improvement, dont forget a skinny spare though if you do.


they have 18 inch std wheels mate


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Alfa GTV said:


> Change the runflats aswell, makes a massive improvement, dont forget a skinny spare though if you do.


Someone I know with a BMW was going to get rid of his run flats but the insurance company told him it would count as a modification and incur a fee!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

silverback said:


> they have 18 inch std wheels mate


but will be running RFT's Change pronto you will love the handling even more.

Simon at E-Maps will do a great remap on it will esily see 200hp and 420nm of tourqe.

Carbon Badges and Black grill is a must.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Someone I know with a BMW was going to get rid of his run flats but the insurance company told him it would count as a modification and incur a fee!


Nonsense it just to get more cash out you.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> but round my way that would be like walking through a jungle known for cannibalism, and basting yourself in reggae reggae sauce :lol:


Ooooo basting in reggae reggae sauce. Sounds like a thread for the GC though 

Right choice though fella, don't want to get a beige bmw, next you'd have a cap


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Ooooo basting in reggae reggae sauce. Sounds like a thread for the GC though
> 
> Right choice though fella, don't want to get a beige bmw, next you'd have a cap


:lol: GC HERE WE COME.flat caps are awesome,maybe i should have gone beige lol.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> :lol: GC HERE WE COME.flat caps are awesome,maybe i should have gone beige lol.


There's no saving some people :lol:


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

so jelous, you are so lucky mate


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

got a 525d m sport myself (2005) wanted to move to a newer car but its such a nice car that I cant part with it. love love relationship !!

Congrats mate !! Very very good decision.

quick picture in the office car park


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> but will be running RFT's Change pronto you will love the handling even more.
> 
> Simon at E-Maps will do a great remap on it will esily see 200hp and 420nm of tourqe.
> 
> Carbon Badges and Black grill is a must.


I dont think a 56 plate will be running RFT's. I think its only the current 5 series that has them as standard.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Just bought a 54 plate 535D m Sport Touring. Love it and the wheels with runflats!:thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the E60 fold mate. Got a 55 plate 535d. Excellent cars, although i cant get the M5 out of my head. Serious itch

Got any pictures of your actual car?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dean j said:


> Welcome to the E60 fold mate. Got a 55 plate 535d. Excellent cars, although i cant get the M5 out of my head. Serious itch
> 
> Got any pictures of your actual car?


yeah.i will post up my blacberry pics when i get home from work mate :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the car hasnt been prepped or gone through its checks yet,but i thought that was the best way to view it to be honest.especially before the church it up to hide the damage of there valeting :lol: finance depending im hoping to have it corrected by a local detailer from our awesome website 



Grizzle said:


> but will be running RFT's Change pronto you will love the handling even more.
> 
> Simon at E-Maps will do a great remap on it will esily see 200hp and 420nm of tourqe.
> 
> Carbon Badges and Black grill is a must.


emaps are the people i was looking at (not doing anything to it till warranty runs out and my back balance is a little healthier :lol they are standard tyres mate,not run flats,i even have a space saver in the boot  carbon badges and black grilss ? do you think it will look like im trying to hard ?? i like the styling of the msport (even moire so in "RISING POWER BLUE" :argie but i think the black grills and carbon badges may give off the wrong impression.

what i do like about the black kidney grills is that this car has been "dechromed" so the black kidneys are a possibility,as i think the black kidney grills with the chromed window frames looks strange.all these upgrades will have to be further down the road though,as im tapped out :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lovely looking motor, get yourself an msport leather gearknob, shorter and much better looking


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Lovely looking motor, get yourself an msport leather gearknob, shorter and much better looking


lovely mate.where did you see them ??


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i prefer the one in the car already to that leather one..
matches the interior and stands out a little better


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have to be honest and say i didnt find the standard one bad or anything.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.mstyle.co.uk/acatalog/BMW_5_E60_E61_gearknobs_selectors.html

Some more pics










Shorter, much more sporty looking.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Bit late to blur your number plate out lol


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

silverback said:


>


Ah the dreaded plastic peel on the bottom of the steering wheel, had the same on mine, but took the trim off and wrapped in carbon.










Only pic I can find at moment, somewhat random as I was looking to put a monitor in the headrests, however you can just see the steering wheel trim.

Need any advice on E60 ownership give us a buzz.

Lee.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

heres a closer picture


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Real nice. Love these cars.

Manual too which I believe is rare for these.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

btw, if your steering wheel is peeling it can cover it with fablon or di-noc BUT I would go down this route. Simply remove the rubbering peeling and below you will find a nice shiny finish.

Picture (warning, its big) :-

link


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have to be logged in to view nudda


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> http://www.mstyle.co.uk/acatalog/BMW_5_E60_E61_gearknobs_selectors.html
> 
> Some more pics
> 
> ...


imho i'd say the one in SB's new bmw looks much more executive and classy.:thumb:
but its all personal opinion:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> imho i'd say the one in SB's new bmw looks much more executive and classy.:thumb:
> but its all personal opinion:thumb:


I prefer leather over plastic chrome, plus you get a shorter throw and they are weighted so you getter a better feeling gearchange, but people love a bit of bling bling in the 5 series to brighten up the cabin.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> http://www.mstyle.co.uk/acatalog/BMW_5_E60_E61_gearknobs_selectors.html
> 
> Some more pics
> 
> ...


Nice, that's the same trim as mine inside too


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nudda said:


> Bit late to blur your number plate out lol


the other pics on the first page arent the one i am buying


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Alfa GTV said:


> Ah the dreaded plastic peel on the bottom of the steering wheel, had the same on mine, but took the trim off and wrapped in carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never even noticed that mate.that will be covered via warranty will it not ? like your wheel btw :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

silverback said:


> i never even noticed that mate.that will be covered via warranty will it not ? like your wheel btw :thumb:


I expect they would put that down to wear and tear really....


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> have to be logged in to view nudda


oops

here you go mate

http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/2971/dsc01549rv.jpg


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Real nice. Love these cars.
> 
> Manual too which I believe is rare for these.


there does seem to be a shed load of autos in comparisson to the manuals.why is that ?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nudda said:


> btw, if your steering wheel is peeling it can cover it with fablon or di-noc BUT I would go down this route. Simply remove the rubbering peeling and below you will find a nice shiny finish.
> 
> Picture (warning, its big) :-
> 
> link


sounds like its way out of my league of repairs :lol: i would end up with half the leather missing after unraveling lol.i just joined the r60 forum.gonna have a mooch about.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

silverback said:


> there does seem to be a shed load of autos in comparisson to the manuals.why is that ?


Simply because what most people buy and use them for, plodding up and down the motorway - Always easy to have an Auto when you're constantly in traffic


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> Simply because what most people buy and use them for, plodding up and down the motorway - Always easy to have an Auto when you're constantly in traffic


i think i would miss the feel and movement of the gear stick though to be honest.i had an auto as a hire car a few months back,and i had never driven one before.it was ok,dont get me wrong,but i prefer the manuals.like i said,if a car in your colour and everything else (or 90% of what i wanted) but it had auto,i would have gone auto as well.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

it is odd it has the full lenght gearknob, as they come from the factory with the clubsport style stumpy one - they're 45 quid from the dealers, which is reasonable for BMW.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

quick update.

going back upto doncaster tomorrow with my mate (who is a bmw mechanic in bradford) to look it over,and if the man from bradford says OK,then i will buy it an have it delivered for thursday next week


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lets hope the man from del monte.. he says yes

sorry... man from bradford :wall: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> quick update.
> 
> going back upto doncaster tomorrow with my mate (who is a bmw mechanic in bradford) to look it over,and if the man from bradford says OK,then i will buy it an have it delivered for thursday next week


the only things i forgive you for is the colour.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

silverback said:


> there does seem to be a shed load of autos in comparisson to the manuals.why is that ?


It's partly a 'driver profile' thing on the bigger BM's. The main reason though is with modern diesels now developing so much torque and power, the drive train is better suited to an auto box than a manual.

Think you'll find in the last few years more and more diesels over 2l in the BM line up will be auto boxes and manuals confined as standard to the 3 series and below.

My E93's an auto and, having always driven a manual prior to buying it, I have to say my next one will be an auto too.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

centenary said:


> It's partly a 'driver profile' thing on the bigger BM's. The main reason though is with modern diesels now developing so much torque and power, the drive train is better suited to an auto box than a manual.
> 
> Think you'll find in the last few years more and more diesels over 2l in the BM line up will be auto boxes and manuals confined as standard to the 3 series and below.
> 
> My E93's an auto and, having always driven a manual prior to buying it, I have to say my next one will be an auto too.


I do see the point of the autos but I really do love a manual gear change. Like I said,if I seen a great spec an price an it was auto I would go for it. But I do prefer manuals.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lets hope the man from del monte.. he says yes
> 
> sorry... man from bradford :wall: :lol:


Lol.:lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd have gone the 25 or 30 route rather than 20.
Things to be aware of - injectors, turbo, breather pipe. The turbo can be killed by not cleaning the pipe of carbon build-up, which isn't check during any of the services.
If remapping, consider the DPF removal - both will boost economy when you drive sensibly, although your manual box will be doing that as well, by around 6-8 mpg.

You might be okay, but I know there's a good few PH'ers gurning about how easily marked, and etched (water & birds) their black paint is, which only a polish will resolve, and that's not counting the free orange peeled panels BMW throws in!
CQuartz may be of some help on that front, but really it's a case of high solids clearcoat, like they used to use not all that long ago.

Depending on mileage, but if not done already, have the gearbox oil changed to fresh stuff. Even ZF, the manufacturer of the auto box, recommend 50-60K change, rather than adopt BM's stance of "sealed for life".
Plenty of debate on that front, but it depends on how you interpret lifetime - of the car, or of the box. At £2K ish for replacement, it's not hard to be cynical and see why they'd say that.
But some have done the change, which is quite a task as the oil must be within a certain temp window, and the torque converter holds a fair whack, which requires a drive to mix with the fresh oil, then drained and filled again.
That should effectively have all the old oil removed.
One thread on a BM forum, linked from PH, had a Dutch E39 owner drive to ZF Germany from Holland, and take photos of the €700 job they carried out for him, including a marble (size, not material) part which he photo'd showing the difference in size through wear.
All fine, except a recent post suggests a few months later he apparently started having an issue with the box.
So there's no proof either way, that the auto box definitively lasts longer with changing the oil (ZF UK also offer the services - oil only or mini-refurb) as per manufacturer's own recommendations.

But don't let that put you off, and you've always got the semi-manual option if you move the lever to the left, out of D, into + -


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

silverback said:


>


That bonnet is not straight against the bumper! :doublesho


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

My bosses used to look like that a lot, it's just not caught all the catches I think, it's not a problem.

Great cars though and the M sport looks so much better than the se. The boot is absolutely massive too.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

m0bov said:


> That bonnet is not straight against the bumper! :doublesho


i never closed it properly after looking at the engine :lol: christ knows why i was looking at the engine,and im not understating this,i have absolutely NO idea what goes on or what the stuff does under the bonnet :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

PJS said:


> I'd have gone the 25 or 30 route rather than 20.
> Things to be aware of - injectors, turbo, breather pipe. The turbo can be killed by not cleaning the pipe of carbon build-up, which isn't check during any of the services.
> If remapping, consider the DPF removal - both will boost economy when you drive sensibly, although your manual box will be doing that as well, by around 6-8 mpg.
> 
> ...


i work permanent nighst mate,but you keep some strange hours Pjs`s 

great info there mate.i honestly couldnt afford the insurance step up to the 525d msport mate.besides,i couldnt find anything in the 525 msport price bracket and the mileage for my budget was always much higher than "christine" already named her  :argie: christine only has 21000 on the clock on an 07 plate.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice car mate.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

silverback said:


> i never closed it properly after looking at the engine :lol: christ knows why i was looking at the engine,and im not understating this,i have absolutely NO idea what goes on or what the stuff does under the bonnet :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Bungleaio said:


> My bosses used to look like that a lot, it's just not caught all the catches I think, it's not a problem.
> 
> Great cars though and the M sport looks so much better than the se. The boot is absolutely massive too.


to be fair i was more than happy with how the standard 5 series looked.it wasnt till my mate said "you really want to be looking at the msport as its much better looking" did i start looking at them.he was right,the msport is better looking,but i would have been happy with a standard 5 series to be honest.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> i never closed it properly after looking at the engine :lol: christ knows why i was looking at the engine,and im not understating this,i have absolutely NO idea what goes on or what the stuff does under the bonnet :lol:


but you have to look dont you?

its a guy thing... need to open the bonnet and pretend you know what your looking at :lol:

im the same as you.. know sweet FA about it lol.. i had my new car 3 months before i even opened the bonnet :lol:
(and my dads a retired mechanic!!)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> but you have to look dont you?
> 
> its a guy thing... need to open the bonnet and pretend you know what your looking at :lol:
> 
> ...


its embarrassing isnt it :lol: ALL my mates are real car guys.they hate the fact i have never updated my car stereo,i dont get caught up in all the "mine does 0-60 in" etc.i like a nice car dont get me wrong,but im a nerd,i love my gadgets and home cinema stuff.i must admit,revenge was mine when my mate needed me to wire up his home cinema (he knows little about home cinema and he gave me his budget and i kitted him out,seven grand on an amp,speakers and tv :lol and then the boot was on the other foot :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> the car hasnt been prepped or gone through its checks yet,but i thought that was the best way to view it to be honest.especially before the church it up to hide the damage of there valeting :lol: finance depending im hoping to have it corrected by a local detailer from our awesome website
> 
> emaps are the people i was looking at (not doing anything to it till warranty runs out and my back balance is a little healthier :lol they are standard tyres mate,not run flats,i even have a space saver in the boot  carbon badges and black grilss ? do you think it will look like im trying to hard ?? i like the styling of the msport (even moire so in "RISING POWER BLUE" :argie but i think the black grills and carbon badges may give off the wrong impression.
> 
> what i do like about the black kidney grills is that this car has been "dechromed" so the black kidneys are a possibility,as i think the black kidney grills with the chromed window frames looks strange.all these upgrades will have to be further down the road though,as im tapped out :lol:


Grr, I wanna see this, but my bloody internet is having none of it!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im very much like you.. silverback

im a bit of a geek, gadget lover.. but im also a big car guy... just not mechanical lol.

me and dad used to restore old cars before i had a full time job.. (no time for it now sadly) 
he always done the mechanics, and welding ect ect.
i done the body work. then we painted them together.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Grr, I wanna see this, but my bloody internet is having none of it!


:lol: oh you wanna see it woody.it has a dragon on the bonnet,flames up the side with orange and green smoke rising from the wheel arches and a massive bloody spoiler on the back.i like to call it "merseyside chic" :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah sweet you have the LCI model, black grill's, carbon badges, Simon at E-maps is great he mapped my E60 and it went lovely....until it developed faults (camshaft sensor, 4 out of 6 glowplugs, maf, fuel pump) nothing to do with E-maps though.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ah sweet you have the LCI model, black grill's, carbon badges, Simon at E-maps is great he mapped my E60 and it went lovely....until it developed faults (camshaft sensor, 4 out of 6 glowplugs, maf, fuel pump) nothing to do with E-maps though.


how the bloody hell do you know its the "LCI" one ?? honestly,im such a none car guy its bloody shameful.

<------------------- runs off to see what "lci" means :lol:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

silverback said:


> how the bloody hell do you know its the "LCI" one ?? honestly,im such a none car guy its bloody shameful.
> 
> <------------------- runs off to see what "lci" means :lol:


LCI = Life Cycle Impulse
Its BMW speak for facelift 
Alex


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

alx_chung said:


> LCI = Life Cycle Impulse
> Its BMW speak for facelift
> Alex


pfft all that sense opf wonder,and it just means a bloody face lift  thought it was the model with ejector seats or something :lol: how can you tell its lci anyway ??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

silverback said:


> pfft all that sense opf wonder,and it just means a bloody face lift  thought it was the model with ejector seats or something :lol: how can you tell its lci anyway ??


Front lights and rears(although you can fit the LCI rear lights easy like i did lol)

and the horsepower has increased too, its 177 which when remapped will see it rise to 212bhp and 425nm of torque.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Front lights and rears(although you can fit the LCI rear lights easy like i did lol)
> 
> and the horsepower has increased too, its 177 which when remapped will see it rise to 212bhp and 425nm of torque.


so you can tell mine is post lci by the front lights ? thank christ im taking someone who knows what the hell he is doing today other wise the salesmen could sell me a 5series with a mini metro for an **** and i would be none the wiser lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ah sweet you have the LCI model, black grill's, carbon badges, Simon at E-maps is great he mapped my E60 and it went lovely....until it developed faults (camshaft sensor, 4 out of 6 glowplugs, maf, fuel pump) nothing to do with E-maps though.


i will look at the remap after the warranty has ran out (also i dont have any spare cash at the minute lol) but the carbon badges im not sure about,the black grills could be a go however,but i dont want to look like im trying to hard if you know what i mean.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

silverback said:


> i will look at the remap after the warranty has ran out (also i dont have any spare cash at the minute lol) but the carbon badges im not sure about,the black grills could be a go however,but i dont want to look like im trying to hard if you know what i mean.


its the subtle touch your looking for


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> its the subtle touch your looking for


i guess so,although,to be fair there isnt much subtle about the big boy is there lol.might get carbon alloy wheel centres and see how it looks.its so easy to go mad and end up with a monstrosity :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> i never closed it properly after looking at the engine :lol: christ knows why i was looking at the engine,and im not understating this,i have absolutely NO idea what goes on or what the stuff does under the bonnet :lol:


checking there was not a guinea pig powering it or an empty space dam these new engines are quiet :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> checking there was not a guinea pig powering it or an empty space dam these new engines are quiet :lol:


dont mess with me today "volvo boy" i can always bust out the JRG 520d  you know you love it :argie::lol:

there may be an empty space on my drive once the natives see my new car however lol.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> dont mess with me today "volvo boy" i can always bust out the JRG 520d  you know you love it :argie::lol:
> 
> there may be an empty space on my drive once the natives see my new car however lol.


bust out is abit easy to take out of context....

Volvo Boy hahaha :lol:

I love how it has been completely coined as JRG or should the be SBBMW520DJRG?

:lol: 

empty space :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Ninja,
Dont diss the JRG :argie:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

silverback said:


>


Bloody lovely that mate! I thought you'd bought the new one, but that is one of the best looking models by far! :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Hey Ninja,
> Dont diss the JRG :argie:


I agree. How much would a JRG wrap be ? Lol.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> I agree. How much would a JRG wrap be ? Lol.


Saw a 520d jrg today, wasn't quite sure whether it was still moving or not, or whether time had just stopped


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky monkey


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

car bought,arrives Friday :argie: i think the proffesional detail might have to wait a few months though,im tapped out :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Bloody lovely that mate! I thought you'd bought the new one, but that is one of the best looking models by far! :thumb:


cheers woody.couldn't afford a new one mate to be honest.i did look into it, but by the time i had put on what i would have liked it was a no go lol.even just putting an msport kit on the new one (without any other mod) was butt puckeringly expensive :lol: especially when i got mine with only 21k on her.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done silverback. We expect photos. 
I bet you are a giddy kipper now!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Well done silverback. We expect photos.
> I bet you are a giddy kipper now!


at the minute im still in shock :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Open wallet surgery:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross said:


> Open wallet surgery:lol:


mate said to me that BMW stands for "big money worrys" i was laughing my **** off,never heard it before.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely car, but the 535d is the one to have..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

David Proctor said:


> Lovely car, but the 535d is the one to have..


Really constructive this :thumb:

Incidentally, no, the M5 is the one to have, but then again I don't think he got a 520d because he wanted to get poor mpg.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Open wallet surgery:lol:


To be fair, it's the M division which is open wallet surgery 

M3 = Money £££
M5 = Money £££££ :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

You only live once. Enjoy it!


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

I've a 535 d m-sport now and it can get the traction control light on in 3rd in the dry!! Yet it still gets over 40 mpg if I drive it like a gurl!!!! Seriously could be doing with an LSD in the rear though


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

LCI has push button start with electronic key - easiest telltale sign, but not from the outside obviously.
Mind you, 21K after 4 years? Are you sure? If this wasn't a franchised dealer, give one the last 7 digits of the VIN or take the key to be read by them.
That would confirm actual mileage.
Even if true, I'd be more concerned about something Doris has driven 2 miles round the corner to Mavis's a few times each week!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

The 535 is the nuts but every day the 2l BMW diesel is the best bet, smooth, no slouch and economy you'd never imagined a 5 series could achieve 10 years ago.

It's the one the motoring press all recommend. I've got the same engine in my 3 Series, wanted the 5 but it was just a bit too much at the time as a touring so I went for the 3, but love the E60, especially in Carbon Black.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

PJS said:


> LCI has push button start with electronic key - easiest telltale sign, but not from the outside obviously.
> Mind you, 21K after 4 years? Are you sure? If this wasn't a franchised dealer, give one the last 7 digits of the VIN or take the key to be read by them.
> That would confirm actual mileage.
> Even if true, I'd be more concerned about something Doris has driven 2 miles round the corner to Mavis's a few times each week!


i thought exactly the same mate.i did get it from a bmw dealership with 12 month warranty and AUC etc.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> The 535 is the nuts but every day the 2l BMW diesel is the best bet, smooth, no slouch and economy you'd never imagined a 5 series could achieve 10 years ago.
> 
> It's the one the motoring press all recommend. I've got the same engine in my 3 Series, wanted the 5 but it was just a bit too much at the time as a touring so I went for the 3, but love the E60, especially in Carbon Black.


cheers danno.yeah,in an ideal world i would have gotten a 6 series,but the 535d is an awesome machine (for all the people recommending it) but the 520d was my max (am i repeating myself lol)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> cheers danno.yeah,in an ideal world i would have gotten a 6 series,but the 535d is an awesome machine (for all the people recommending it) but the 520d was my max (am i repeating myself lol)


Does that include the JRG wrap? 

I don't see why the 535d is such an awesome machine? M5 isn't bad though.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Does that include the JRG wrap?
> 
> I don't see why the 535d is such an awesome machine? M5 isn't bad though.


Interesting new avatar mate


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Interesting new avatar mate


I thought so :thumb: Seems to be in fitting in with all the recent avatars :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I need to find a new avatar myself


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> I need to find a new avatar myself


So long as you don't steal t'above one of me and kev :thumb::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

You will love the 5 series mate, Superb!!:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cheers for all the info and nice comments boys.will get some pics up on friday  if im not drooling over her :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

instead your drooling over RP's new avatar or the next stage sod it i bought it in the wrong colour im going for a wrap a JRG wrap :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> instead your drooling over RP's new avatar or the next stage sod it i bought it in the wrong colour im going for a wrap a JRG wrap :lol:


you know what mate,when i was in bradford picking my mate up i seen so many JRG cars you wouldn't believe it lol.seen a jag,focus,rover,some terrible passat chaved up to **** and a really nice jrg bmw :lol: only person in the car who found it funny was me,my mate also thinks jrg is horrendous btw,fool that he is :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> you know what mate,when i was in bradford picking my mate up i seen so many JRG cars you wouldn't believe it lol.seen a jag,focus,rover,some terrible passat chaved up to **** and a really nice jrg bmw :lol: only person in the car who found it funny was me,my mate also thinks jrg is horrendous btw,fool that he is :lol:


That remind me to never visit bradford then :lol:

i believe you should tell your mate DW's thoughts on this god awful colour i am not even going to put other members through the pain of viewing it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> i am not even going to put other members through the pain of viewing it.


harsh,and uncalled for :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

JEWISH RACING GOLD FTW!










I might even get a JRG swatch,and change my avatar :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I still love that colour.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> harsh,and uncalled for :lol:


i go by the scale of RP wanting to view something and it read: - a big fat 10.:lol:










some effort went into finding this i have you know Mr SB! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> JEWISH RACING GOLD FTW!
> 
> ** removed because of the hideous nature**
> 
> I might even get a JRG swatch,and change my avatar :lol:


oh god....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....

i have him in his JRG BMW in my gun sights (using this) :-










and FIRE: - 









the end: -


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

awesome :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> awesome :lol:


see i even put effort into the end via pictogram....

there is a simpler way though...










i have just realized something else about my pictogram that is not so good but i am not going to mention it...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you cant keep a good colour down :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> you cant keep a good colour down :lol:
> 
> *deleted*:lol:












http://www.thispagecannotbedisplayed.com/

and you have to still pick up on the problem with my pictogram


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what the hells a pictogram :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

images telling a story like the one i posted :lol:

oh did you like my website address i found it specially for you

heres another pictogram for you: - Link


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

all i know is on that bottom pictogram there is a jrg wheel


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> all i know is on that bottom pictogram there is a wheel


:lol: hahaha i want you to focus SB on this image: -


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> :lol: hahaha i want you to focus SB on this image: -


a jrg wheel ?? :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> a jrg wheel ?? :lol:


still missing it i believe you need to see someone in a position like this: -


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Even the C30 in front didn't burn what's that saying 'shi*e doesn't burn' lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Even the C30 in front didn't burn what's that saying 'shi*e doesn't burn' lol


Nah, it was so sh*te it wasn't worth blowing up


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Even the C30 in front didn't burn what's that saying 'shi*e doesn't burn' lol


finally with the aid of grizzle SB will get there...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Even the C30 in front didn't burn what's that saying 'shi*e doesn't burn' lol


thank christ for that.i thought the bloody thing was one of those pics that tricks your eyes and reveals a second picture,i have been staring at the bloody laptop screen for the best part of 10 minutes and nothing :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Nah, it was so sh*te it wasn't worth blowing up


get back to being ghey boy you :lol: and i know your love for german cars RP :lol:

and anyway i thought you would like your sliding scale! :wall:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> thank christ for that.i thought the bloody thing was one of those pics that tricks your eyes and reveals a second picture,i have been staring at the bloody laptop screen for the best part of 10 minutes and nothing :lol:


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> finally with the aid of grizzle SB will get there...


haha dare i say i've been looking at Impreza Estates  i'm turning into hotwaxx lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> haha dare i say i've been looking at Impreza Estates  i'm turning into hotwaxx lol


OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: i thought the idea was to buy a cruiser not a bruiser Grizz!

or how about a subaru legacy? maybe you will get it before Ross! :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

she landed today at 12.30


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: i thought the idea was to buy a cruiser not a bruiser Grizz!
> 
> or how about a subaru legacy? maybe you will get it before Ross! :lol:


Nothing wrong with Legacys!

oh how I miss my twin turboness


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i tell you what,i dont like stalling those keyfob cars :lol: stalled her at a side road and took about a minute restarting it.anyone got a better way then having to eject the fob,foot on the clutch and press button ? give me a key any day :lol: or am i just a noob and shouldnt deserve a reply for stalling :lol:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

silverback said:


> i tell you what,i dont like stalling those keyfob cars :lol: stalled her at a side road and took about a minute restarting it.anyone got a better way then having to eject the fob,foot on the clutch and press button ? give me a key any day :lol: or am i just a noob and shouldnt deserve a reply for stalling :lol:


why did you eject it dude?

just put your foot on the clutch and press start again

and also new BM derv owners = stalling

I know this! so do quite a lot of people who almost crashed into me!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MuZiZZle said:


> why did you eject it dude?
> 
> just put your foot on the clutch and press start again
> 
> ...


i thought thats what you had to do.im sure a fella in work who owns a 330 said to do that.not owned a push start car before.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: i thought the idea was to buy a cruiser not a bruiser Grizz!
> 
> or how about a subaru legacy? maybe you will get it before Ross! :lol:


Yeh it is the plan but there is so many nice original ones out there for my budget lol.

Hmmm Legacy before Ross??..Easy peasy!! :lol::lol:

Silverback RTFM lmao, were are the pics ffs!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope it's a gold one when we do get pics


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

does anyone find the direction of the wipers a bit annoying on these?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Yeh it is the plan but there is so many nice original ones out there for my budget lol.
> 
> Hmmm Legacy before Ross??..Easy peasy!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Silverback RTFM lmao, were are the pics ffs!!


there was no bloody manual.they still have it up in doncaster :lol: should have it next week.i did read some really bad comments about the idrive system,but i have to be honest and say i like it.maybe its because im a nerd haha.will get some pics up over the weekend mate,had a quick look in the sun and there are a lot of swirls and buffer trails on the bonnet.so when cash is back up,a trip to the detailer is necessary.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> I hope it's a gold one when we do get pics


:lol: no "JRG" i got carbon black.sorry Sarah :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh you chicken :lol:

I'm sure it's lovely..........even if it isn't gold 

Looking forward to pics


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its that bloody hot today, black couldnt have been a worse choice of exterior,or interior colour :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh buyer's remorse. It's too late now to decide you want gold :lol:

Only joking


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Oh buyer's remorse. It's too late now to decide you want gold :lol:
> 
> Only joking


JRG wrap here you come fella


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Also once you press start, remember to hold the DTC button on the dash until you get a warning triangle on the dash!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Yeh it is the plan but there is so many nice original ones out there for my budget lol.
> 
> Hmmm Legacy before Ross??..Easy peasy!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Silverback RTFM lmao, were are the pics ffs!!


:lol:....and on that note get a legacy 

:lol: hes having it wrapped in JRG


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

MuZiZZle said:


> Nothing wrong with Legacys!
> 
> oh how I miss my twin turboness


i did not say anything was.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> :lol:....and on that note get a legacy


i'm hooked now!!! :lol: 3.0 spec b :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MuZiZZle said:


> Also once you press start, remember to hold the DTC button on the dash until you get a warning triangle on the dash!


whats that DTC button mate ?? im knackered without the manual lol.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> whats that DTC button mate ?? im knackered without the manual lol.


I think he's telling you to turn off traction control


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

DTC- Dynamic Traction Control

Learn the car first before you do that, you could partially turn it off by pressing it once you have some confidence, to fully switch it off push and hold for a few seconds


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Learn the car first before you do that, you could partially turn it off by pressing it once you have some confidence, to fully switch it off push and hold for a few seconds


Nahh, push and hold then go onto a roundabout, just as you get some lock on, floor it


----------

